# Happy new year - Happy new insurance quote



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Happy new year guys and all the best for this new year.

As is standard for me the new year always brings me something new to moan about.

My topic for this years moan is car insurance.

I've not receieved my official renewal yet but i thought i'd have a wee check around.

Last year my renewal was just shy of 620 quid.. this year...1012.

Is someone having a wind up.

Anyone else noted this sudden hike in price?

or am i doing soehting wrong here... oh just to add, 31 years old, 8 years no claims no points... 19tdi fr ibiza..

Grumble....

H

*Could someone move this to the insurance forum :wall:*


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Same old story I'm afraid - Charge what you like and people have to pay!

I paid £676 last year, they wanted £940 this year.

Best quote was £804, they refused to match, so I didn't renew with them...


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine went up £300 last April, not looking forward to this year!!!!!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Ive been ever so lucky , last year insurance was £600 for a 09 Cooper S , didnt have it that long was costing me to much in petrol :driver:

Brought a new A1 Sline TDI and when my insurance came up for renewal , I shopped around and in the end went with Audi insurance for £380 was well chuffed , my brother complained his keeps going up a £100 at a time


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheapest quote for the Spec B is £430 a year fully comp


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well i was having a trawl throught he forums here and skyinsurance popped up.

Crikey... i just did a quick online quote.... 430 quid!!!!

Move aside admiral...

H


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

slineclean said:


> Ive been ever so lucky , last year insurance was £600 for a 09 Cooper S , didnt have it that long was costing me to much in petrol :driver:
> 
> Brought a new A1 Sline TDI and when my insurance came up for renewal , I shopped around and in the end went with Audi insurance for £380 was well chuffed , my brother complained his keeps going up a £100 at a time


I have this, mine is £245.56p:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

how are you guys getting low quotes like that? do you not do much mileage etc? genuine question as I'm 33, for 16 yrs no claims, advanced driving pass, OK area (not chelsea, but not Beirut either). only thing i can think of is its on the street at night and i do 16k a year. car is an Audi A4 tdi and not even a special one! flux came cheapest at £480 but everyone else wanted north of £700!!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

hudson0804 said:


> *Could someone move this to the insurance forum :wall:*


yes indeed :thumb:


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Deano said:


> how are you guys getting low quotes like that? do you not do much mileage etc? genuine question as I'm 33, for 16 yrs no claims, advanced driving pass, OK area (not chelsea, but not Beirut either). only thing i can think of is its on the street at night and i do 16k a year. car is an Audi A4 tdi and not even a special one! flux came cheapest at £480 but everyone else wanted north of £700!!


My insurance has gone north year on year now for the last four years.

They claim its because theyre having to reap the money back from uninsured drivers form those who are insured..

if you ask me its a clever way of taxing people....

BAH humbug, but dead chuffed about skyinsurance... will defo give them a call when the month comes.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Ross said:


> Cheapest quote for the Spec B is £430 a year fully comp


thats come down. you said it was £670 when you bought it.


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

Got my renewal through went up from £320 to £475. Told them that was unacceptable their excuse was everyone's has gone up this year. They then said could do for £350. Cancelled went on line and the meerkat sorted me out for £280. Pays to shop about and tell them that quote is too high.


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

Deano said:


> how are you guys getting low quotes like that? do you not do much mileage etc? genuine question as I'm 33, for 16 yrs no claims, advanced driving pass, OK area (not chelsea, but not Beirut either). only thing i can think of is its on the street at night and i do 16k a year. car is an Audi A4 tdi and not even a special one! flux came cheapest at £480 but everyone else wanted north of £700!!


Wow, that sounds mad!

I paid £280 with Direct Line for a new A1 TDI in October, spec'd to £19k, 17k miles, 2 drivers, 15y license, 8y no claims, parked on driveway in rural area.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just looked at insurance groups and mine is a 25 for some reason! A1 is a 14.


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

Deano said:


> just looked at insurance groups and mine is a 25 for some reason! A1 is a 14.


My model is 17, presumably this + location makes the difference...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mine is group 18.. and due for renewal at the end of this month..

with a move from a quiet area, to hemel/herts/nearish london, being 22, im gonna get hammered this year I reckon..

will get some quotes later.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

checked with compare the meerkat.

only went up about £210.. not as much as I expected.

top two quotes.. cheapest was £1312
second was £1334

(i selected no voluntary excess as at 22 the excess is high enough without adding to it!) 
first one had an excess of £1000!!!
second one had an excess of £100..

so for the sake of £20, I'll go for the second one lol.. just incase..
going to phone my insurer when i get my renewal through and ask them to match it first as their customer service ect has been good.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Just had my renewal through.

Group 47

It's gone up £4.53 frpm last year . grrrrr

Now £421.

:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Mines a group 34 on parkers guide:lol::lol:

When I was doing a renewal quote with old ins co (direct line) lad was telling me they rate the cars in their own groups 1-99 - my car was a 78 with them :doublesho:doublesho

focus ST btw


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Deano said:


> thats come down. you said it was £670 when you bought it.


I am insuring it for £550 a year nut I did a re quote and it was at £430 for a year:thumb:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Got the renewal for the wife's Ka the other day. We've both been driving for years, 12 years no claims and swiftcover (who I must say have been extremely cheap the last 2 years) cam up with a quote of £450...with an excess of £650.

I've shopped around and I've ended up going with Hastings at £320. I could have got cheaper, but there wasn't the legal protection / courtesy car / 3rd party insurance on any car / windscreen cover on the cheaper policies.

And as it happens they were the cheapest for my car to when I had to renew that late last year.

So in all honesty, when compared to some people we don't do to badly insuring 2 cars for £750 comprehensive, insured to drive both cars.... I'm not doing to badly really.


----------

